

Ask HN: When is a new business not a startup? - zubairq

If the definition of a startup is the search for a business model, then does this mean that any new business that starts which has a working business model is NOT a startup?
======
lukep423
Being newly founded does not in itself make a company a startup. A startup is
a company designed to grow fast. Check out Paul Graham's essay "Startup =
Growth" for a great answer to your question:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html)

~~~
zubairq
hmmm, I guess this boild down to how a startup is defined, good point!

~~~
zubairq
Then since Apple is designed to grow fast does that make it a startup, since
2000?

